# Park footage 3/4



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

error message...


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

SORRY
There was an error encountered while loading this video.


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

hmm. im not sure why that is.

https://vimeo.com/121551579


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Was this shot in the early 90s???


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

Rookie09 said:


> Was this shot in the early 90s???


hahaha last week.

its a bit of a throwback yeah 

i thought i would try something different

was a little difficult because the battery lasted like 20 min on a full charge


----------



## ridewithchao (May 8, 2014)

I enjoyed the vintage style of this edit! More!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah I liked the vintage feel to it. Definitely something different.

Did you just use a shitty old camera or did you do any additional effects?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Dig the retro feel.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I like the style.
I got one of these VHS camera as well.
I wonder how that song sounds like with some weed.


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

david_z said:


> Yeah I liked the vintage feel to it. Definitely something different.
> 
> Did you just use a shitty old camera or did you do any additional effects?


old camera haha best way to get the effect


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

ridewithchao said:


> I enjoyed the vintage style of this edit! More!


thanks man! not till next year tho 

besides this

https://vimeo.com/123635794


----------

